# Staxel - An Animal Crossing inspired PC game



## Trundle (Nov 7, 2015)

Staxel is an indie game that is currently Greenlit on Steam - but not yet released. It's inspired by Animal Crossing and Minecraft and is looking very polished at the moment. I feel like the two demographics will merge very will. Here is the site:

http://playstaxel.com/

Has anyone else seen this yet? Anyone planning on getting it? I know I am!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2015)

ya, im following it

the devs are like former starbound devs or something like that


----------



## Trundle (Nov 7, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ya, im following it
> 
> the devs are like former starbound devs or something like that



Yeah a few of them are. They're all pretty young and they are pretty interactive with the users on their site's forum, even though it's pretty inactive. It's about 50/50 users and staff posting on it, so it's great they are so interactive with the community.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think its more Harvest Moon then Animal Crossing honestly.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think its more Harvest Moon then Animal Crossing honestly.



THIS IS GOOD TO KNOW

TIME TO GO CHECK THIS OUT THEN


----------



## Trundle (Nov 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think its more Harvest Moon then Animal Crossing honestly.



It's a Minecraft/Harvest Moon/AC mesh pretty much. There are a lot of AC features to it, and after reading some posts it seems all the members of the team making the game love Animal Crossing. But yeah, there is a pretty good cooking and farming system that resembles Harvest Moon, a villager/town and decorating system like Animal Crossing (furniture customization even), and the exploration of Minecraft (dungeons, endless world).


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2015)

dont think it has enough farming to compare it to harvest moon. i mean by that standard, animal crossing is like harvest moon


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 7, 2015)

oh, this sounds exciting....I will definitely check it out....thanks for sharing. When I hear animal crossing, harvest moon, and minecraft all spoken together like that, my heart starts beating too fast...


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2015)

Never heard of this, but looks interesting. Although I've already been burned by enough so called Animal Crossing games before like Castaway Paradise.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Never heard of this, but looks interesting. Although I've already been burned by enough so called Animal Crossing games before like Castaway Paradise.



Hahaha these devs actually care!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

This sounds interesting!

I haven't got a computer to play it on, though.


----------



## milkday (Nov 8, 2015)

Is it free? Where do you download it?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> Is it free? Where do you download it?



It isn't out yet unfortunately, and my guess is it will cost about $20. I have a feeling it's going to have frequent updates adding new features just like Minecraft.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think its more Harvest Moon then Animal Crossing honestly.



I agree with this. It looks like Harvest Moon with Minecraft graphics.


----------



## Maeka (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah I heard about it a while ago. Definitely interested in checking it out once it's out.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 13, 2015)

The devs are considering a high price paid alpha for testing and such. High price because they don't want too many people to play a game that's completely full of bugs. Thoughts?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2015)

reminds me of glitch the game. rip glitch

will check this out maybe if it goes anywhere


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Reminds me of Castaway Paradise and Wild Season.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 15, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Reminds me of Castaway Paradise and Wild Season.



Yeah except the devs of Castaway Paradise were lame and the game itself sucks. Also Wild Season is a top down farming game with not much of an adventure to it. Staxel will definitely trump these as the devs are super interactive and kind, have good experience with previous games (lead dev worked on Starbound), and it adds a good mix of a lot of genres with multiplayer, so a lot of different playstyles will be possible.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 15, 2015)

definitely a minecraft / harvest moon hybrid. looks ok I guess.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

I seen the trailer and I have to say........

*WHY HASN'T THIS BEEN MADE YET*.... seriously, I've always wanted a Minecraft/Harvest Moon/AC game.  I'm going to be terribly angry if it doesn't release to a console I don't own.  #StaxelHype


----------



## Trundle (Nov 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I seen the trailer and I have to say........
> 
> *WHY HASN'T THIS BEEN MADE YET*.... seriously, I've always wanted a Minecraft/Harvest Moon/AC game.  I'm going to be terribly angry if it doesn't release to a console I don't own.  #StaxelHype



From what it looks like, it'll be awhile before there is any console release, although if there is enough popularity. I'm sure it will come.


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2015)

Trundle how much are the developers paying you


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

This looks really great! But I am so wary of games in alpha/beta/early access on Steam... ;_;


----------

